# Bengal Cat show - (My Brag)



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Newbury 26th July - The Bengal Cat Club.

Gaylee Sungold Pheonix.

Well this was Sunny's second show.

He was placed 2nd in his open & a 1st, 2nd & two 3rd's in his side classes.

He behaved much better this time but there is still room for improvement.

We need to work on him 'being handled in the show enviroment' as I'm sure he could have done even better. We are very proud of him, there was lots of tough competition today.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless him, he is a lovely cat


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent Christina, he is coming on in leaps and bounds  What age is he at?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

He's nine months old on the 4th of August.

We're trying to train him up for his adult classes!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds good and ready to me C.!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks C if we can just teach him to stop trying to wriggle out of the judges hands, we could have a really good chance of a title! 

His breeder says it can sometimes take 3 shows before they learn what is expected of them - lets hope so!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent stuff


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww well done hun and congratz  shame we didnt get to say hi Calli was pen 50 lol


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done !! 

Shame we did not meetSellene was pen 24 and Ash was 73 hopfully we will meet next time


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

My other half & daughter took Sunny to the show.

I tried to explain to him to look out for people, but he's hopeless!

I just looked through the catalogue saying - 'did you see them? did you see them?'

Well done Janet on Sellene winning her open & side classes.
& Ash's Merit & side class wins!  Lots of rosettes going back to your house!


I did get a pressie though, a Bengal cat Club Brolly!


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done for trying to get him used to it and acknowledging that some cats need work put into them handling wise for the show bench!

Having stewarded for some adult bengals there are plenty of people who should take a leaf out of your book! 

I don't mind handling tricky cats but ones which attack anyone who opens the cage are nono!


----------

